# upgrading MVW of Apache 700SE 2008



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

is it possible / has anyone done this through SV Tech or others without making significant (expensive!) alterations?

Just back from a great trip to the continent, but had to run on half tank fuel / limited water / waste to ensure we stayed within "budget"! would normally do this to ensure fuel efficiency etc, but has meant bringing home significantly less cheese and wine (not necessarily in that order!!!).

no problem on our similarly specd 07 model, but this time we were right on the limit with apparently similarly specd 08 model.

Timotei.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I'm in a minor league compared to you but FWIW SV Tech can usually do something for you. In my case a Max Weight upgrade from 3000 to 3200 is OK on my SWB van but to be able to use that weight I need to upgrade my rear axle as well - again, that's OK but now it starts to get expensive as I need to fit airride suspension as well.

Costs? £200+vat for the paperwork and/or £350 for the airride. :?


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes went from 3500kgto 3850kg just with a phone call and some dosh. dennis


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dennis is corect. It may be possible with just a phone call to SV Tech and money, we got our Mohican uprated that way. I cannot remember the figures but it was worth doing, Alan.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm almost complete on the process for our 2005 Apache 700.
Originally rated at 3850kg... Went to SV Tech web site, completed the form and emailed it off to them.. Got a comfirmation that as we had already got camping car tyres fitted then we needed air susension for a new gross of 4100kg..
Fitted air ride, sent proof and a cheque off to SV Tech.. received back a new plate and confirmation letter within 4 days !
Changed details on log book for new revenue weight of 4100kg and took to tax office along with confirmation letter.. Now awaiting new log book and tax disc..
Total cost for me was £515 for suspension and £230 for SV tech..
Cheaper than a new van and I feel much more comfortable ready for our next French trip.
Earlier this week I loaded up for a weeks rally in Wales, popped to local weighbridge as we passed and we were already at 3880kg !!! so technically overweight by 30kg.. That extra 250kg margin will be a worthwhile investment for me...

Cant comment on the 07 / 08 reg vehicles but worth an email / call to SV Tech... Be interested to hear your outcome as i have a friend with an 07 model....


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

tonka said:


> I'm almost complete on the process for our 2005 Apache 700.
> Originally rated at 3850kg... Went to SV Tech web site, completed the form and emailed it off to them.. Got a comfirmation that as we had already got camping car tyres fitted then we needed air susension for a new gross of 4100kg..
> *Fitted air ride*, sent proof and a cheque off to SV Tech.. received back a new plate and confirmation letter within 4 days !
> Changed details on log book for new revenue weight of 4100kg and took to tax office along with confirmation letter.. Now awaiting new log book and tax disc..
> ...


How does Air ride help with upgrading the GVW and thus the payload? I thought that Air Ride was simply a spring assister helping to lift a sagging back end (something we all suffer from ... eventually! 8O )


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

time-traveller... 
I guess that as it's an improvement to the original spec suspension then it handles / allows more weight.. It may not be the same for all van's..

The ride and handling has certainly improved.. I did not do it to improve my saggy rear  But when I went to get fitted it was noted that the van was down on it's bump stops and was starting to rub.. The "line" of the van does look much better as well.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

tonka said:


> time-traveller...
> I guess that as it's an improvement to the original spec suspension then it handles / allows more weight.. It may not be the same for all van's..
> 
> The ride and handling has certainly improved.. I did not do it to improve my saggy rear  But when I went to get fitted it was noted that the van was down on it's bump stops and was starting to rub.. The "line" of the van does look much better as well.


Yes, Tonka - I appreciate that it may help the handling and the ride - and the aesthetics of the van inasmuch as it looks better - but does it _allow more weight_, as you put it.

There have been several posts that imply if not directly saying so, that the fitting of Air Ride allows the MAM (GVW) of the van to be officially increased and for the van to be officially re-plated at a higher level as a direct result of it.

Personally I don't think that this can be so, but I will be happy to be corrected.

It occurs to me that I ought to clarify the distinction between 'Air Ride' and 'Air Suspension' as they are TOTALLY different. 'Air Ride' are simply spring assisters and my contention is that they cannot and do not allow the van - any van - to be re-plated. 'Air Suspension', on the other hand, is a completely different thing and radically alters the original chassis suspension and in certain cases DOES allow an upgraded re-plate.

In round figures I believe Air Ride costs about £450 and Air Suspension around £2,500 to £3,000. The difference speaks for itself!

As I say, I will be happy to be corrected if Iamb wrong.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost complete on the process for our 2005 Apache 700.
> ...


Another point has just occurred to me. You write that you have had your van uprated from 3850 kg to 4100 kg. I have always understood that all vehicles OVER 3850 kg MAM (GVW) have to have ABS. That is the reason why so many motorhomes are plated to 3850 as, although available as a Fiat/Peugeot chassis option, most manufacturers were loath to pay the extra cost and make their vans so much dearer.

It may be, of course, that your van DOES have ABS. Do you know if it has? I reckon it must have, for it to be replated to 4100.

I once had a Fiat plated at 3850 with an Al-Ko chassis but despite my having the rear Al-Ko springs upgraded to 4 tonnes (to give me a couple of extra inches ground clearance) I was still unable to have it re-plated beyond the 3850 limit because it had no ABS.

The very latest chassis do have ABS, of course, so there is no problem with them and they are plated at 4250 kg as standard.


----------

